# Are u friggin serious?!?!?



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

So one of my contractor told me today i was not sanding my job enouph and when it was painted it was rouph. Curious i went over to a job the painter was doing to find out the problem. This painter had been doing there work for 7 years. The painter said they have gone through alot of tapers in the past years due to the same problem and could never get it fixed. I asked him what grit sandpaper they used to sand the walls afer they primed. He gave me a weird look and said "sand, what do you mean by sand"

Turns out this painter never sanded after he primed and always told the GC the tapers work sucked. I told him he was an idiot and told the GC i was done doing there work

Any other idiotic stories like this one out there? Love to here them.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

blame it on the finish guy !! got to love it !! before we get there its "the finish guy will get it" after we leave "finish guy sucks"


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I done a job roughly 10 years ago g/c was also the painter. Got a call 2 weeks after I was done saying all my joints/screws/bead/everything were flashing and if I wanted paid I would come back and fix it. I went and met g/c and H/O too see what the problem was. Turns out the painter/ GC hadn't dusted any walls or sanded between coats. I said the problem was the painter was told I wouldn't get paid unless I fixed it. I had my guys go out get 3 sanding poles we sanded the whole house and told them to repaint.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

After all that this jacka** tried to backcharge me for repainting the house. Luckily the homeowner believed me more than him and paid me himself and just took it off the morons final bill.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Did the painter/GC address any problems with your work after the prime coat, or when they did their 1st finish coat of colour.

Any issues with bad tape work, should be able to be addressed right after the prime coat, before any rough sanding is done.

Something don't sound right with the painter holding his job for 7 years, well finish guys are being constantly replaced. But as one DWC said to me once, "Only one taper out of a hundred is any good, and when you find that one good taper, don't let him know he's good"


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Crap like that happens all the time. I know how to deal with it theses days....


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did the painter/GC address any problems with your work after the prime coat, or when they did their 1st finish coat of colour.
> 
> Any issues with bad tape work, should be able to be addressed right after the prime coat, before any rough sanding is done.
> 
> Something don't sound right with the painter holding his job for 7 years, well finish guys are being constantly replaced. But as one DWC said to me once, "Only one taper out of a hundred is any good, and when you find that one good taper, don't let him know he's good"


The first house I did for the GC he had me back after it was finished painted. You could see where the mud ended and the wall bbourd started. Every seam, every angle every nail where the dust was heaviest. I assumed he was was barly sanding after the prime coat and I was right. Iv seen it before but never that bad. My business partner is a painter by trade and that is how we figured it out. 

As for the painter keeping his job for 7 years, not sure how that happened. Must be a good talker. But we let the GC know what the pproblem was and didn't seem to care.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Most homes, 80% of the total interior surface is drywall. The majority of builders, GC and homeowners don't understand this is not the place to beat down the DWC/finisher and take the low bid. To many times the drywall contractor finishes the home with a whopping $400 profit and then the GC has the $12,000 worth of granite installed. And after their done banging up the walls they want free touch ups too. We at TTex feel for you guys and appreciate how hard everyone works in this under appreciated trade.

Joe


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Most homes, 80% of the total interior surface is drywall. The majority of builders, GC and homeowners don't understand this is not the place to beat down the DWC/finisher and take the low bid. To many times the drywall contractor finishes the home with a whopping $400 profit and then the GC has the $12,000 worth of granite installed. And after their done banging up the walls they want free touch ups too. We at TTex feel for you guys and appreciate how hard everyone works in this under appreciated trade.
> 
> Joe


Profit?? What's that??:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Most homes, 80% of the total interior surface is drywall. The majority of builders, GC and homeowners don't understand this is not the place to beat down the DWC/finisher and take the low bid. To many times the drywall contractor finishes the home with a whopping $400 profit and then the GC has the $12,000 worth of granite installed. And after their done banging up the walls they want free touch ups too. We at TTex feel for you guys and appreciate how hard everyone works in this under appreciated trade.
> 
> Joe


 No touch ups here Joe:thumbup:
Leave that stuff for Mr painter man:yes: If they want 2 ding my walls go ahead i wont b there 2 c it or fix it!!:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats why I do my own priming. Sure I have a touch up here and there, but no calls back. Nothing worse then having a nice tape job ruined by a cheap primer and a lazy painter.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> No touch ups here Joe:thumbup:
> Leave that stuff for Mr painter man:yes: If they want 2 ding my walls go ahead i wont b there 2 c it or fix it!!:whistling2:


 I just had a job the other day. My guys called said the trim carpenters were beating the hell out of the walls with the wood. Asked me if they were to repair it... I told them Hell No. not unless the builder wants to pay for it. Still have not been called yet for any punch list.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it's impossible not to ding the walls up when rushing around with 16 foot lenths of floppy trim. i do my best but i always leave a few gooders when i'm trimming..... and at least a half dozen other smaller ones:whistling2:
nobody pays me good money for me to pansy foot around when i have a house to trim.

most painters expect this and some trades are worse for this than others. hardwood guys and tile guys can be pretty bad. i love dried thisnet on the walls:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> it's impossible not to ding the walls up when rushing around with 16 foot lenths of floppy trim. i do my best but i always leave a few gooders when i'm trimming..... and at least a half dozen other smaller ones
> nobody pays me good money for me to pansy foot around when i have a house to trim.
> 
> most painters expect this and some trades are worse for this than others. hardwood guys and tile guys can be pretty bad. i love dried thisnet on the walls


Hahaha! Ya I see that all the time. Dried thin-set. Brutal!
This one time I did a job for the owner of a plumbing company, big house.
Anyways, he was working off of draws from the bank. The banker would come look at the different stages of the house and release draws as the progress went along. 
However, this owner (who was also the GC) was completely stupid with his money. He would get a draw for $100,000 and then the next day we show up to continue working and there's a brand new speed boat in his driveway! :blink: 
And then he's on my ass telling me I need to hurry up and finish the taping so I could start painting right away so he could get his next draw. (For this contract we had bid on the board, tape and paint)

I thought that was pretty dumb...but whatever, it's his money, he can do what he wants. So I finish the board & tape expecting to get paid for that part of my contract, before I start painting the place.
Anyways, he tells me he's run out of money and that I have to wait until the painting is done before he gets his next draw from the bank. Well now i'm pissed! You buy a $75,000 speed boat but I can't my crappy $7,500!?
So now, I can't really say screw you, im not painting then, because he doesn't get his next draw until it's painted, and If I leave, he's out of a painter and I have to wait longer for my money...
So I weighed my options and said "That's fine, no problem...I'll get started on the paint right away " but inside I was thinking








So he asks me what the best way to go about painting is and I suggest to him that we should prime first, then 2 coat all the ceilings and finish them and then do one coat of colour on all the walls.
After the one coat of colour's done he could then have all his flooring and finishing guys come in and and do their work, ding up the walls and what not, and then when they're done I could get any little touch-ups there might be, and give the final coat of paint everywhere. Done!

So he then proceeds to tell me that will take too long. He wants to tell the bank the painting is completely done right away so he can get his next draw. He said he didn't mind about doing the touch-ups after everything was completely done. 
So....no problem! :jester: We'll do it your way! So I paint everything! Completely finished! Done! My contracts over. The banker comes by, evaluates, approves the next draw. Tells the owner the funds will be available in a few days.
Owner looks at me and says "i'll call you in a few days when I have your money." I once again said "Sure, no problem "

A few days goes by and he calls to tell me he has my money, then he says 
"oh, when you come by, can you bring a little mud to do a few touch-ups when you're here?"
"Sure...no problem" 
So I come by, he pays me my 10-11G's, whatever it was; and then says 
"I'm holding back $700 until you're done the touch-ups"
"Sure...no problem.."
I go inside to check it out, they had mortar everywhere along the walls!!! The bottom 4 feet of the walls was full of thin-set hand prints! Everywhere! The whole house! I then found out they did all the tiles themselves :yes: Just like grown-ups!

So the home owner tells me "I was thinking you could skim all these smudges and hand marks everywhere and then re-paint all the walls"

I just looked at him and said "You should have held back more money"






See ya!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel for ya on that $700 PT ,but what would it have cost ya to fix and repaint? I feel ya did the right thing..That h/o is a good example why housing here in the states went ta chit..Banks giving money to idiots..

But now ..A young couple with good credit ..10% down on a starter home.. the bank turns them down.,,but 5-7 years ago ..It was like ..HOW MUCH YOU WANT!! $100K F-THAT !! heres $500.000 we know you can't pay it back! no biggie!! Nancy pelosi said when It all bites us n the a$$ we can blame it on bush! 

Fannie mae deserves a huge middle finger..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I feel for ya on that $700 PT ,but what would it have cost ya to fix and repaint? I feel ya did the right thing..That h/o is a good example why housing here in the states went ta chit..Banks giving money to idiots..
> 
> But now ..A young couple with good credit ..10% down on a starter home.. the bank turns them down.,,but 5-7 years ago ..It was like ..HOW MUCH YOU WANT!! $100K F-THAT !! heres $500.000 we know you can't pay it back! no biggie!! Nancy pelosi said when It all bites us n the a$$ we can blame it on bush!
> 
> Fannie mae deserves a huge middle finger..


Hahaha! Allot of people deserve huge middle fingers.
And well first off, the touch-ups weren't part of my contract.
Had the home owner decided to go the way I suggested in the first place and only do one coat of paint on the walls and then do all his finishing, it would have been fine.
So at this point, my job was complete. He had no business holding back money anyways, so I was already pissed when he said that, then I went inside and looked and pretty well the entire bottom 4 feet of the house had to be painted. And you can't just paint half a wall....so pretty well the whole house had to be re painted. They've since called me back several times asking me to quote them on re painting the house. I don't even bother going out to give them a quote.

The moral of this story is that home owners or clients should listen when the tradesmen they hire give them advice. It's for their own good.

Of course it would have made my life allot simpler to just paint everything at once and say im done, pay me.

You think I like coming back after everything's finished, dragging around drop clothes everywhere and having to cut around every piece of trim and baseboard? Hell no! But that's the proper way it should be done. That way the painter's one of the last guys in the house!

But nope....lets completely finish paint everything, and then bring in the electricians to wire everything up, bring in the tile guys, bring in the hardwood guys, kitchen cabinets, railings, doors, trim, baseboard, everyone we can think of to beat the sh!t out of our walls!
And then we'll call the painter back to do a few touch-ups 2 months after he finished our job. :jester: Ya....right!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> "That's fine, no problem...I'll get started on the paint right away " but inside I was thinking
> View attachment 4238


:lol:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I feel for ya on that $700 PT ,but what would it have cost ya to fix and repaint? I feel ya did the right thing..That h/o is a good example why housing here in the states went ta chit..Banks giving money to idiots..
> 
> But now ..A young couple with good credit ..10% down on a starter home.. the bank turns them down.,,but 5-7 years ago ..It was like ..HOW MUCH YOU WANT!! $100K F-THAT !! heres $500.000 we know you can't pay it back! no biggie!! Nancy pelosi said when It all bites us n the a$$ we can blame it on bush!
> 
> Fannie mae deserves a huge middle finger..


Yeah and it seems here in NS it seems to be happening all over again. The houses we do are $400,000 - $500,000 cookie cutters and large subdivisions filled with them. Most of the peaple buying them are young couples with small or no kids. Oh and 2 new cars in the drivway. Most of the peaple can barely afford them and when the banks realise there not making enouph money there gonna raise the rates and these subdivisions are gonna be ghost towns. :yes::hang:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Yeah and it seems here in NS it seems to be happening all over again. The houses we do are $400,000 - $500,000 cookie cutters and large subdivisions filled with them. Most of the peaple buying them are young couples with small or no kids. Oh and 2 new cars in the drivway. Most of the peaple can barely afford them and when the banks realise there not making enouph money there gonna raise the rates and these subdivisions are gonna be ghost towns. :yes::hang:


Well....... I did a large house once, a doctor and banker owned it. Well talking to the banker (husband) he said it was not his income that got them their house:blink:

I told him my assumptions on who was buying the new homes, since I'm snoopy. If I bump into the home owners, I always ask what they do for a living. The banker agreed with what I had to say...

Most new home buyers are civil servants, like teachers, cops, doctors, and so forth. Hell I even know of one teacher and one cop who are home builders. Then we get fire fighters who bid on construction jobs and cut our throats , since they get so much time off.......

Then there's the rich immigrants who come with lots of money. They could out right buy the house, but they still play the credit game through the bank, which they should....

So about 6 out of 10 houses are bought buy civil servants. 2 out of 10 by immigrants. Then the last 2 out of 10 are private sector. Or a combination of private or civil servant.

Plus there's a trend where the rich marry the rich or.... educated marry the educated. Example, young doctor in training meets girl friend in school who is going to be a teacher. They marry, have kids and both have good incomes....... Gone are the days when a rich Doctor marries a waitress, and raises her standard of living.....What we have in play is trickle down economics. Or civil servants vs private sector, that's what will crash us, not the banks.... although they could........

And one funny story from being snoopy

I asked a new home owner what HE did for a living. And he said HE ran a computer store. I was like wow, someone from the private sector buying a house.... Then I asked "whats your WIFE do for a living,,,, and he said "He's a cop":blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bahahaha!! :laughing: He's a cop! 
That's too funny! Must have bit your tongue there eh 2buck?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my goodness...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bahahaha!! :laughing: He's a cop!
> That's too funny! Must have bit your tongue there eh 2buck?


As a matter of fact I did half to bite my tongue:yes:

The next day his husband/wife/life partner or what ever, came walking through the house. he was doing the look at me, I'm tough walk , that cops like to do. Walking around with his chest sticking out, shoulders drawn back, and was looking down his nose at me.

I asked if he was one of the owners of the house, well biting on my tongue:whistling2:

I think he knew I knew, his composure changed really fast


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Most homes, 80% of the total interior surface is drywall. The majority of builders, GC and homeowners don't understand this is not the place to beat down the DWC/finisher and take the low bid. To many times the drywall contractor finishes the home with a whopping $400 profit and then the GC has the $12,000 worth of granite installed. And after their done banging up the walls they want free touch ups too. We at TTex feel for you guys and appreciate how hard everyone works in this under appreciated trade.
> 
> Joe


So.......... What's your opinion on painters Joe ?????:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol! At least you bit your tongue.
Situation's like that are always awkward. lol


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I love dealing with contractor that want a good price on work. But they are not loyal. 
I look at it this way. You treat me fair and I will treat you more then fair back. My prices are in the ball park but more in the outfield. 
I dont mind they shop for #s. But don't tell me. :furious: At that point I loose respect. 
You look at a job its worth its worth $1500. But since you worked for him before and the money is there when done. Quick in and out. You come in for $1350. Now he tell you he got a price for $1100 .. Have him do it.. 

We work the the same prices we did for in the 80s.. Material goes up labor and profit drops.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Al Taper said:


> I love dealing with contractor that want a good price on work. But they are not loyal.
> I look at it this way. You treat me fair and I will treat you more then fair back. My prices are in the ball park but more in the outfield.
> I dont mind they shop for #s. But don't tell me. :furious: At that point I loose respect.
> You look at a job its worth its worth $1500. But since you worked for him before and the money is there when done. Quick in and out. You come in for $1350. Now he tell you he got a price for $1100 .. Have him do it..
> ...


I agree!
I tell people right on the phone, if you're looking for the cheapest price, it's not me. We offer professional quality work and that's what you're going to be paying for. I try to get a read on my clients before I even go quote a job. If I feel it's a waste of my time I just tell them I'm too busy. Which at any given moment is true. I'll only go look at jobs if the consistently call me and bug me for a quote, then I know they're serious.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I have an opinion on Nancy Pelosi, she did a bad job and wasted billions of dollars. I work my ass off and drive a Chevy pickup and she flew around in a 60 passenger jet all for herself. She still hasn't sent me a thank you card. Painters I like a lot more!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> I have an opinion on Nancy Pelosi, she did a bad job and wasted billions of dollars. I work my ass off and drive a Chevy pickup and she flew around in a 60 passenger jet all for herself. She still hasn't sent me a thank you card. Painters I like a lot more!


 LOL!!! :lol::thumbup:


----------



## screwyardwork (Jan 26, 2011)

Had the gc raise hell with me ,said he could see every joint down a long hallway. With critical light at both ends.I walked it with the gc ,it was the spray lines up then down it looked like zebra stripes.Not to mention thru primer and 1st coat of color you could see dummy lines on the drywall.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> I have an opinion on Nancy Pelosi, she did a bad job and wasted billions of dollars. I work my ass off and drive a Chevy pickup and she flew around in a 60 passenger jet all for herself. She still hasn't sent me a thank you card. Painters I like a lot more!


So the bigger question is Joe ???????

It's Nancy Pelosi and you, all a lone on her plane, and she wants to thank you

Would you do her............:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

scary thought


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

YIKES! Only thing worse would be Nancy and Hilary on the same jet, but since they both have their own fancy flyer they wont agree to fly together.

2 Buck I'd rather be on a jet with YOU ......going to a hockey game in L.A.:yes:

Back to topic: we promote, sell a job don't just bid it. Quality counts. Stay more day's earn more pay. Be open to try new things. Affordable Luxury. Drywall Art. Be kind to animals. Get a bigger motor :whistling2:


----------

